# Shooting a back tension release



## wwmcmana (Aug 10, 2012)

I noticed that a lot of the pictures of guys shooting the back tension releases hold the release vertical against their face. How vertical does it need to be? 45deg to 90deg?? How critical is it? What happens if you are less than 45deg?


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

I hold mine less than 45deg. closer to 15-20 from level to the floor. 

When pulling with your back muscles, I find it more consistent.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

i hold mine 20 degrees too and its a 4 finger but with a rope loop that might not matter,but what can matter is how your hand ,wrist,and arm feel.hopefully with little muscle tension.i am no pro but the book core archery by larry wise shows and explains it better than me. good luck


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It really doesn't matter too much as long as you are consistent. Most do well with their hand at an angle that is natural for their bone structure and allows a firm anchor and good alignment.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

I have found it is much easier for me to execute the shot with true back tension if my hand is level(parallel to the ground) or at a slight angle. If you hold your hand vertically you have to drop your elbow as you execute the shot to get the release to rotate. When you pull with your back muscles you hand will rotate naturally if your hand is level to the ground.
Another issue with holding your hand vertical is loop twist. Unless you shoot with a long loop or have a release that the hook can be rotated, you are going to put torque on the string thru the loop if your hand is vertical. 
There is a very good thread about this in the general section from the past couple of days.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

i agree Darton 3-d that you put torque on the string thru the loop if your hands not vertical.... check out the inside -out release aid it seems to have solved that issue just my opinion but it seems to have everything click- no click handles from 2 fingers to 4 fingers a angle adj to take torque off the loop well made im putting a lot of shooters on this thing..... and its working fine.you can find what works for you and be comfortable and consistent... no ones is built the same..


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

basically, the closer to horizontal; the release is, the more efficiently back tension will rotate the release to fire it. most guys anchor somewhere between horizontal and about 30 degrees. much more than that and you have to be swinging your elbow back around and down to rotate the release....hard to do. the more towards vertical the release is, the more movement is required to fire the release and the hotter you have to set it, to get it to fire. that promotes inconsistency, makes your release engine have to work harder and erodes the confidence in your release execution.....and we all know where that leads!.


----------

